# Pics of the Misbegotten



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 27, 2007)

'Cause apparently I _am_ this kind of guy. Screw it, everybody needs attention sometimes! I'm about 200 here, btw


----------



## one_shy_writer (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh, LOVELY.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jun 28, 2007)

*for showing off that gorgeous *HEADLESS* body lolol
200 looks great....can we see 225 ?* :eat2:


----------



## Scandi (FFA) (Jun 28, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *for showing off that gorgeous *HEADLESS* body lolol
> 200 looks great....can we see 225 ?* :eat2:



I agree!!!! He is so hot.... and a little fattening would just make him even more hot :wubu:


----------



## Melian (Jun 28, 2007)

I REALLY want to see your face now....

but if you're uncomfortable with that, these pics will more than suffice :wubu:


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks everybody, it's pretty swell to hear these nice things  And as for 225, I'm working on it... 



Melian said:


> I REALLY want to see your face now....
> 
> but if you're uncomfortable with that, these pics will more than suffice :wubu:



Hehe, thanks. Yeah, I'm still a bit Internet paranoid, but maybe sometime?


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

Alright, one [disembodied] face pic! 

It might not be up forever, but...yeah.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 28, 2007)

First, you're decapitated. Now, you're disembodied! How do you exist?! You're a handsome fella, btw.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 28, 2007)

love dubh said:


> First, you're decapitated. Now, you're disembodied! How do you exist?! You're a handsome fella, btw.



Well, I do make an effort to defy metaphysical law at least twice a day, so I hope I've made my quota with this thread alone. And why thank you


----------



## cammy (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice belly...looks like you'll gain in just the right places! BTW, you look a bit like your avatar.:eat1:


----------



## Melian (Jun 28, 2007)

Oh, and the pic goes up! Gorgeous. But you already knew that


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jun 29, 2007)

Melian said:


> Oh, and the pic goes up! Gorgeous. But you already knew that



Aw, gosh


----------



## chickadee (Jun 30, 2007)

You look fantastic. Seriously.


----------



## butterflyblob (Jul 1, 2007)

Very nice. Any chance of us getting to see the body and head all in one photo, or would that just be too much hotness for us to handle all at once? ;-)


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 1, 2007)

chickadee said:


> You look fantastic. Seriously.





butterflyblob said:


> Very nice. Any chance of us getting to see the body and head all in one photo, or would that just be too much hotness for us to handle all at once? ;-)



haahaa, gawsh y'all, as the southern folks say  actually, i decided to put my insomnia to good use (it's so damn late!) and cobble together one. i decided to make this one relatively classy, as the idea of anything with my head and more skin than...none in the same picture made my head explode. But here's a modest portrait!


----------



## Melian (Jul 2, 2007)

:wubu: 

The next step is to make us a movie. Hehehehe....


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 2, 2007)

haha, not sure if i'm ready for my close-up just yet, but thanx


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 3, 2007)

You really are a handsome fella. Thanks for sharing, even a little bit.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Jul 5, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> You really are a handsome fella. Thanks for sharing, even a little bit.



Hehe, thanks


----------



## Kiki (Jul 6, 2007)

There really is some hidden talent out there in the rest of Dimensionsland. Very cute. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Feb 28, 2008)

I decided to bump this one up instead of creating a new thread because it'll...help the environment, or something. I took this quickly with my webcam in the library, but I don't think all that bad (still headless tho, sorry!) I _might_ be close to 220, but I don't have a scale with me.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 29, 2008)

*i like the shirt, KOI rule!! that's what's on my back, headless wonder *


----------



## Melian (Feb 29, 2008)

You're so environmentally conscious. I love that in a man....

Body's not half bad, either


----------



## cammy (Feb 29, 2008)

A real environmentalist would ditch the shirt...or would that be a naturalist?


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 29, 2008)

cammy said:


> A real environmentalist would ditch the shirt...or would that be a naturalist?



Shameless, cammy, really, what has gotten into you? Whatever it is, I hope it doesn't go away. Thanks to you, we'll have us naked man candy all over the place.

Ekim, yeah, what she said.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aw thanks guy, hopefully the fact that I got the shirt at Aeropostale doesn't impugn my environmentalist credentials.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Apr 4, 2008)

Note to self: I'm kinda fat.

...sorry about the Tim Burton-esque lighting, I shut the blinds for...logical reasons.


----------

